# Desolution Sound



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey all...wife and I are headed up to Desolution Sound for 6 days starting this Thursday. All of our experience has been San Juan and Southern Gulf Islands. I have the Dreamspeaker guides etc but wondering if someone with first hand exp and knowledge could suggest a 5 day itinerary. We are looking at a couple nights on the hook and a couple in a marina without having to do long days to get around. Any suggestions would be helpful....


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Ya mean Desolation Sound? Great place. Buy a Waggonner's cruising guide if ya don't have one.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We're headed out on Thursday night too. Where are you leaving from? It usually takes us four days to get up there from La Conner.

If you like a quiet anchorage with a warm water lake to swim in, Roscoe Bay. You'll need a 7 foot tide to get into the inner bay. If you like noise, go to Preduex Haven sp? (it's french, I can't sound it out)


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Never been there personally - but some links:

Lady Karla Exploring Desolation Sound

Tips for enjoying Desolation Sound

Desolation Sound - Great For A Sailing Holiday

Desolation Sound - Great For A Sailing Holiday

Which may give some ideas. However, keep an eye on depth and TIDES. Tidal influences are incredibly strong in that region. Charlie mentioned that one guide - good idea to have it with you as it has alot of local knowledge.

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

Hard to go wrong. Pretty much any of the places you find in your cruising guides will be great. One of my favorites is Gorge Harbour. Another is Octopus Marine Park ( If you go there be aware of the slack times at Surge Narrows and Hole In The Wall. In these two you have maybe 10 mins. each side of the slack to make a safe passage ). You'll see awesome scenery and great water falls all over the place.Expect light air and big crowds.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

erps said:


> We're headed out on Thursday night too. Where are you leaving from? It usually takes us four days to get up there from La Conner.
> 
> If you like a quiet anchorage with a warm water lake to swim in, Roscoe Bay. You'll need a 7 foot tide to get into the inner bay. If you like noise, go to Preduex Haven sp? (it's french, I can't sound it out)


Our boat is up in Comox right now so we will fly in and leave right from there..Roscoe Bay and other suggestions look good...no we dont like noise...rest and relaxation....


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Roscoe Bay then, Squirell Cove so the kids can play in the tidal stream that fills the lagoon and a day trip up to Cassel Lake. If you still have time, a stop in at Refuge Cove just to see the store made out of an old barge and maybe get a burger and if you still have time after that and you like a little history take a trip north from Roscoe Bay to Walsh Cove to see the ancient Indian Paintings on the rocks up close and personal. Maybe we'll see you up there. Nikko is our boat's name, on the stern and both sides.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You'll love it... all the places mentioned are great, Cassell falls and lake are our personal favourites, and it's possible to overnight there but you need to take some care anchoring, it's a challenge. Most do the day trip and return to Squirrel. But there's something to be said about having the lake to yourself late in the evening or early in the am.

Check out the west side of Cortez Island too, if you have time, much less traffic - Von Donop inlet is pretty and secluded, Robertson Lake is clean and quiet.

We generally avoid Prideaux Haven and much of Desolation Sound Marine Park because of crowds, but other places for options include:

Tenedos Bay and its trail to Unwin Lake
Roscoe, as mentioned, and Black Lake
The head of Pendrell Sound for warm water
Gorge Harbour for it's interesting entrance complete with Petroglyphs
The north side of Savary Island as a lunch spot on your way out of Comox
Copeland Islands for your first overnight stop.. try the west side rather than the popular bay on Thulin Pass.. it's a major thoroughfare and has lots of traffic wash and current as well.

In 6 days you'll be pressed to do them all, though they are not any great distance apart - you'll pick one and probably just want to stay there!!

But must dos would include the Squirrel lagoon and Cassell Lake and Falls.

Can't really go wrong, hope the weather does well by you.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Sab- leaving from Comox explains your five day itinerary, I was starting to think you had a Mac 26 and you were going to see the Sound at 15 knots!

Octopus Islands are a neat place to go, might be crowded (like everywhere), never been there this time of year. Gorge Hbr. is a great place to see, and used to be some fantastic restaurants (check Waggoners guide for the latest rec's). Refuge cove is fun and just north of there is Teakerne Arm with Cassel Falls, great place to hike around by the lake.

Unless you want to race around and try to see everything (bad idea) I'd suggest starting at Prideux for a couple of days and then Roscoe as Erps suggested then Teakerne, maybe over to Gorge for showers and a night out and see how much time you have left.

You might want to PM Faster, he's the resident expert up there.

Have fun, John


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks all...some great ideas..I will cross referance them against the cruising guide and post a summary with pics when we return...ERPS...our boat is Aimee (36ft white hull with a blue stripe) Have a great weekend all.....


----------



## fuddless (Apr 12, 2008)

Happiness to all Cruisers.


----------



## fuddless (Apr 12, 2008)

And lots of fun in the sun.


----------



## fuddless (Apr 12, 2008)

I need 2 more posts to qualify for links.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know why people keep recommending wagoners. I just got one and its terrible. It's also the only book I've ever bought that has ads. And it tried to cram in too big I an area into one book so it doesn't give the detail of other guides.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

northoceanbeach: because it is updated annually and contains the most up to date information on marinas. It isn't really a great guidebook (it is terrible to browse), but it is a good reference.


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

Coming up from the South.
Keats Island
Smugglers Cove, or Pender Harbour.

From Comox.
Lund.
Then you are there.


----------

